
An ER visit, a $12,000 bill – and a health insurer that wouldn’t pay - dsr12
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/policy-and-politics/2018/1/29/16906558/anthem-emergency-room-coverage-denials-inappropriate
======
masonic
Just posted an hour ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16258341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16258341)

